# Special events for movie openings



## mib2112 (Apr 4, 2008)

Just curious, has anone here ever done special events for movie openings?

I am trying to come up with ideas for what to do for the openings of Forbidden Kingdom and for Kung Fu Panda for the Kung fu school I work for.

I would love to be able to go to one of the larger movie theaters and do a demonstration on opening night, but I am kinda clueless as how to approach them about it.

Any suggestions my friends?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 4, 2008)

This is easy for some, first thing first go to the theatre and ask for the manager and explain what you would like to do. Also bring something for him to see, some sort of video of your school doing some sort of demo. Ask if you can rope of a piece of the parking lot or around the forror of the theatre and hope for the best. Remember must theatre love the little extra advertising they may get but must want something looking kinda professional.


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 4, 2008)

For the Phantom Menace I had a friend give a lightsaber demonstration dressed up as Darth Vader. He got 2 free tickets per theater (6 were showing it). It was kind of funny, and embarrassing, but he got free tickets. My advice would be to talk to a manager on duty, see what they can do. There is always some dead time before movies start, and in large theaters the openings are staggered. If its a good demo, make sure you have some stuff to hand out (flyers, cards, etc). I know some theaters also have local advertisers on screen before shows. Might be another good approach.


----------



## mib2112 (Apr 4, 2008)

You guys are awesome 

I am also trying to get some of the local radio stations to let us donate "1 month of free classes" gift certificates.

If we get good responses from this I will post pictures of the events and post-event reports.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Apr 6, 2008)

i know my billing company is sending posters to the dojo to pass out to are students for a speical dojo field trip to the show i may try it out


----------



## mib2112 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, we did our demonstrations last night for the opening of Kung Fu Panda.  the theater was very impressed with us, and most of the patrons were as well.  Thanks everyone for the advice.

http://www.blackdragonsociety.org/Panda.html

Pictures / video from the event.


----------



## PEP-REP (Jun 7, 2008)

I would tell all the movie theaters that you will donate a free trial progam to everyone buying a ticket to the movie. You will provide a martial arts demonstration for an extra draw.. Also tell them you will provide 2 students to hand out the free gift passes to all the people going in the show.. ( this way you know your passes are getting handed out) 

this benefits the movie by giving more than just a movie... I would also talk to him about getting your school advertised on the screen before the movie as a sponsor of the movie...

depending on how far you feel you can go with them and how open they are to your help maybe have a table / booth at the movie theater giving out info on your school.... 

Glenn


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 7, 2008)

mib2112 said:


> Well, we did our demonstrations last night for the opening of Kung Fu Panda.  the theater was very impressed with us, and most of the patrons were as well.  Thanks everyone for the advice.
> 
> http://www.blackdragonsociety.org/Panda.html
> 
> Pictures / video from the event.


Cool, glad that was successful for you and hope that it will get more students interested in to your school. Great stuff. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jumpin_12 (Sep 1, 2008)

Doing a demonstration and getting people's attention is the easy part, just be creative with that.  But converting people from that, to getting them in the door for an intro class, to signing them up, thats the tricky part.  We've actually been doing exactly that during Kung Fu Panda and Star Wars this year and have had HUGE success with it.  Not only that, but we give this info out to other school owners free, and a LOT of them did the same scenario with the same results!....  Lots of sign ups.  I just did a big post about how we ran it for Star Wars here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67035  But we did the exact same scenario for Kung Fu Panda and had an intro class of 42 kids.  Read thru all of that stuff, it really does work!  Send me an email at jumpin_12@hotmail.com if you have any questions.  Thanks and hope that info helps!


----------

